# Prayers to the Kosmack Family



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Please keep Tom Kosmack (Tak) and his family in your thoughts and prayers. They lost their home and most of their belongings in a fire last night. Luckily the family escaped unharmed. It started in the garage while they slept, then spread through the house after they escaped.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

****! You got it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thoughts go out to the family and glad they all got out unharmed.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have recieved lots of messages and calls from good people asking what they can do to help or where they can send money. We set up a PayPal account on the Utah Bird Dogs website where all money will be forwarded on to the Kosmack family.

[url="http://utahbirddogs.com/foru...hbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11502


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's terrible. Best of luck to TAK and his family.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey bwhntr....let Tom know I'll be available this Saturday or Sunday if he needs anything from Salt Lake. Food, clothes, whatever.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey bwhntr....let Tom know I'll be available this Saturday or Sunday if he needs anything from Salt Lake. Food, clothes, whatever.


Got your email...Thanks!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

bwhntr...donation sent per the link you provided and also I sent you a PM...The entire Kosmack Family is in our thoughts and prayers.

Respectfully,
Kim and Kay


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you K2! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tom wanted me to let everybody know how touched he is with all the good people out there. He had no idea how many friends he actually has. I think he is more overwhelmed with the outpouring of help than anything. He asked me what people were saying and I passed on the good thoughts and prayers that were being posted.

His wife, Stacy, sent me this text:



> Let everyone know how much we appreciate the love and concern. We are so blessed with such an amazing circle of friends and family. Thank you.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Again thanks so much bwhntr for letting us know...just read through the entire thread on the other sight and so, so, so sorry for the tragic loss of their entire house and the beloved GSP 'Toad' . Eyes welling up with tears  ...GOD BLESS THEM and again if theres anything else that we can help with please let us know and keep us posted.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Curious hows the Kosmack Family doing? Hope all is going better with I'm sure plans for the future and all the best to them.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this!  

I hope the Kosmack's are doing better by now. Prayers are being sent for Tom and his family!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just saw a little post on Facebook about getting into a rental home and more issues...I can only imagine how tough it would be likely having lost all personal property and such, tough to insure the irreplaceable. Good luck Tom!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Curious hows the Kosmack Family doing? Hope all is going better with I'm sure plans for the future and all the best to them.


They are doing much better, considering. Getting moved into a rental and dealing with the new landlords was a little frsutrating, but for the most part life is moving on. They have recieved a lot of support and are so thankful to everybody. The clean up has happened, so its just a matter of waiting for their home to be rebuilt. 8)


----------

